

Ask HN: What shell do you use? - Revell

There&#x27;s a couple different shells available at the moment, the most popular being ZSH[0], Fish[1] and Bash[2].<p>Which one has your preference? And how do you deal with different environments and shells (e.g. SSH into a server and you&#x27;re using Bash i.o. your own preferred local shell)?<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;zsh.sourceforge.net&#x2F;<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fishshell.com&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gnu.org&#x2F;software&#x2F;bash&#x2F;
======
Blackthorn
Good old fashioned bash. zfs is newer and probably better, but you use what
you grew up with.

------
sakaal
bash for it's the most standard. That helps management a lot.

------
rajnp
zsh (oh-my-zsh)

------
S4M
Emacs shell.

